# Granberg Ripping Chain



## AaronB (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone use it? How is it? I have only used Woodland Pro, saw some folks say Oregon ripping chain is good, but I haven't seen much on Granberg and they make the mills so I thought they might make a good one? Tried finding the Oregon online but Bailey's doesn't have it, in loops anyway.


----------



## mtngun (Oct 17, 2010)

I have posted several tests on Granberg'd chain. Initial results showed no improvement, but tweaking the raker angle on the scoring cutters perked it up. Still no firm conclusions on my end, though.


----------



## betterbuilt (Oct 17, 2010)

I found that it might not have cut faster but it sure let the saw stay at a higher rpm. I think my saw liked running it. I will run it again. 

The one thing that I didn't like about it was when i hit a nail it ruined the chain. I've hit other nails with other chains and it nicks a tooth or three but doesn't ruin the chain. Not good for yard trees.


----------



## BobL (Oct 17, 2010)

Like skip chain, I think it might be more effective on bigger cuts but I have not heard of anyone doing a definitive test to demonstrate this. I'm not a fan of skip chain either.


----------



## MAD MAX (Jan 8, 2011)

I have used it a lot But I make my own as opposed to buying it pre-made. My assessment of it is that it is easier on the powerhead it is much easier to make a cut and it self feeds real well.
The one thing you have to be careful with is if you get the rakers too deep it will feed incredibly fast and cut REAL bumpy washboard lumber.
Standard ripping chain is probably a little easier to make smooth cuts with but is harder on the motor.


----------



## Rob D (Jan 16, 2011)

*Granberg chain*

I have been selling it for 5 years. Also have Stihl and Oregon ripping chain. IMO they are all good chains for ripping timber and it's more how you sharpen it as to which one you think is best.

I've been using all 3 makes and it's still difficult to pin down a 'best'. If they are all sharpened correctly they will all perform well.

As for hitting metal I don't think this is the chain - sometimes you go through a nail and there is little to no damage then other times you break teeth and seem to wreck a chain. But I've not found Granberg any weaker than other chains in this respect.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 16, 2011)

Rob D said:


> I have been selling it for 5 years. Also have Stihl and Oregon ripping chain. IMO they are all good chains for ripping timber and it's more how you sharpen it as to which one you think is best.
> 
> I've been using all 3 makes and it's still difficult to pin down a 'best'. If they are all sharpened correctly they will all perform well.
> 
> As for hitting metal I don't think this is the chain - sometimes you go through a nail and there is little to no damage then other times you break teeth and seem to wreck a chain. But I've not found Granberg any weaker than other chains in this respect.


 
What is Stihl Ripping Chain like?


> Also have Stihl and Oregon ripping chain.


I've found references to it but have not seen it for sale in the US.


----------



## bobsreturn (Jan 29, 2011)

*ripping chais*

i use the lucas saw 5 skip tooth ,and find it excellent , have some granberg chain for it, but havent tried it as yet . Hitting nails:sad:. there are some power tool nails that dont go without a lot of teeth being ruined:sidefrown: . i find rocks and bricks the worst. cant detect them :teeth:. part of many backyard mango trees round here cheers Bob


----------



## Daninvan (Jan 29, 2011)

This is timely, I have been poking around looking for Mtngun's data on the different raker angles for the scoring cutters vs the clearing cutters on the Grandberg chain. But have not been able to locate it. 

I found Granberg's own info here: Ripping Chain

If someone could point me to Mtngun's data I'd appreciate it.

Dan


----------



## mtngun (Jan 29, 2011)

There were two or three threads. I started out with the same rakers for both cutters -- no slower or faster than ordinary ripping chain, except the saw pulled about 500 rpm faster. 

Lowering the scoring rakers made it cut faster, and the powerhead seemed to be able to pull it. I haven't done enough testing to determine the optimal raker settings for my conditions.

After trying it both ways, I ended up making the top plate angle on all cutters 10 degrees, rather than using a different top plate angle on the scoring cutters. It just didn't seem to make any difference, and it's a lot easier to sharpen when the angles are the same.

Here is my most recent thread field testing Granberg-style chain. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/148989.htm


----------



## Daninvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Mtngun,

That was a very interesting thread, covered a lot of ground! 

If I understand it correctly, you are sharpening your GB chains now with a 10° top plate angle on all the cutters? On the clearing rakers you are using a 6° raker angle, on the scoring rakers you are using something more than that but not sure exactly what?

Today I sharpened my GB chains with the clearing cutters at 0°, the scoring cutters at 10°, and the clearing rakers at 6° and the scoring rakers at 9°. I used a 7/32 file in an Oregon 7/32 file holder. Whew!

I'm heading out on Monday to get some arbutus, it has a similar hardness to hard maple. Hopefully I have done this right, or close enough to it, and all the fiddly measuring will pay off. 

My old DAF packed it in, so I am using the inclinometer in my cell phone to do the measurements. It's a bit too big really to fit on the teeth very well, I have a new DAF on order.

Dan (AaronB, sorry about the thread psuedo-hijack!)


----------

